

Rudy Rucker Interviews Stephen Wolfram : Searching for Truth  - kqr2
http://www.hplusmagazine.com/articles/ai/wolframalpha-searching-truth

======
rw
_When I first interviewed him in 1984, he converted me to his belief that
everything in the world resembles a certain kind of parallel computation
called a cellular automaton, (or a CA for short)._

The interviewer is a devotee of Wolfram's NKS, too (many might consider that a
bad thing...).

